# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Sound Fordge

## SashaKondor

Помогите достать програму Sound Fordge 7.0rus

----------


## Kapalych

А что, разве поиском не умеешь пользоваться. Специально щас проверил, выдало более двух десятков ссылок, многие с русификаторами и крэками.
Так что дерзайте, SashaKondor. Все в ваших руках. А жевать вам никто не будет, извините за столь немного резкий тон, но просто меня уже такие просьбы немного раздражают, когда видишь это в интернете. Другое дело, когда у человека нет, либо лимитированный интернет. Учитесь пользоваться поисковыми машинами. 
Удачи вам!

----------


## Kapalych

Размер:  	 19531 кб
Номер 	1287322
Размещен: 	18.01.2007 23:30
Доступен до: 	02.02.2007 06:30
Описание: 	Sony SoundForge 7.0 + KeyGen (WinRAR Part 1/2)
---
http://file4.webfile.ru/3159421/Soun...07.0.part1.rar
http://file4.webfile.ru/3159376/Soun...07.0.part2.rar
---
Русификатор:
http://soft.winsov.ru/russofiles/351..._Forge-7.0.zip
Все ссылки проверены только что.
Качай , не ленись, ну а вообще самому надо немного шевелить мозгами.

----------


## Alex_Ltd

Ссылки уже битые, кроме русификатора.

----------


## Cygnus

у меня есть 8.0 и не рус ... надо ?

----------

